# Our coop



## captainoverspray (Apr 6, 2013)

Just getting into the chicken raising this year and started to build the coop today. Right now they are in a small coop that we picked up from Tractor Supply. I am adding on to our beat up old garden shed and also residing the shed and critter proofing it. Tired of the everything making it there home. Have a lot of holes to patch and put some hardware cloth down in the ground. I will upload the pick from the iphone later.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Chickens sure do find a way to keep us busy don't they.  As I always tell mine, "you're lucky you're cute!"


----------



## captainoverspray (Apr 6, 2013)

here are the pics.


----------



## captainoverspray (Apr 6, 2013)

It needs some more work yet. Need to build the door that will enter from the inside of the shed for clean out and then there will be two other doors. One that will lead out to the yard for free range and one that will that go to the run that is still to be built. Also have to finish the siding replacement on the rest of the shed with new paint. Roofing and soffit. I will continue to post pics as this project comes together and maybe some pics of the girls but they are shy. This is a 10 X 4 floor with only 6 hens. built it bigger to make sure we have space for more.


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

captainoverspray said:


> here are the pics.


What a great idea!! Love it!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Looking great! Nice work!


----------



## Plates5 (May 23, 2013)

Great addition on the shed. It looks real good so far.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice your chickens are lucky!


----------



## captainoverspray (Apr 6, 2013)

Been slacking on the updates. Just built the nesting boxes for them. Thought we had 6 hens turns out one started to call like a rooster. The three boxes are 14x14x12.75.


----------

